# tuna's install



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

Just posting some pics from today, nothing crazy just something to make noise. If you see me doing something not quite right or have some suggestions, chime on in. Thanks.

BTW, I realize I didnt istall the inline fuse folder near the battery yet, gotta pick one up tomorrow. Also, did I do the "BIG 3" upgrade correctly?


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

sweet...where's the speakers?


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

ya were the speakers. lol ya it looks good an


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

speakers tomorrow. I need some heavy gauge speaker wire and some screws.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

shit i just use what came with the wiring kit. and for the short run from the amp. i don't need to run anything bigger.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

what's going in it?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

where are your upgraded grounds?


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 26 2007, 09:07 PM~7985001
> *where are your upgraded grounds?
> *


ya didn't notice u have 1 going to the engine but u also need 1 going to the body


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+May 26 2007, 08:56 PM~7984946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one going from the block to the frame, and another from the frame to the battery. Do I need another?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

battery - to chasis


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 26 2007, 11:24 PM~7985598
> *battery - to chasis
> *


by chassis do you man the body of the car? fuck why dont they call it the "BIG 4" upgrade then?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

heres what I added...

1: 1/0 cable from battery to alternator +

2: 1/0 ground cable from engine block to frame

3: 1/0 ground cable from frame to battery


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 26 2007, 10:41 PM~7985671
> *by chassis do you man the body of the car?  fuck why dont they call it the "BIG 4" upgrade then?
> *


You only need 3 wires.

battery ground
Alt ground 
Battery to Alt power wire.

Your alternator grounds through it's mounting point to the engine. So adding a ground from the chassis to the engine block, is your alternators ground (i always attach directly to the alterantor mounting bolt)


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Should probably solder those two gray wires & red together, or red wire straight through, then heat shrink around them instead of electrical tape.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+May 27 2007, 12:01 AM~7985760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that the factory fusible link setup for the car, I'm not gonna fuck with that.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 27 2007, 07:12 AM~7986925
> *Thats what I did. The blue cable is the (+) and the white cable is for the ground from the alternator (engine block) to the frame.  So am I good to go or??
> 
> *


that two wires, as long as you have a ground from your battery to your frame, then you are good to go. I just don't think they seen it, but you did already say you had it


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 27 2007, 10:30 AM~7987114
> *that two wires, as long as you have a ground from your battery to your frame, then you are good to go. I just don't think they seen it, but you did already say you had it
> *


yep, sanded a clean spot on the frame, drilled and tapped a hole, and connected them both to the same spot. the purple shit is battery protector.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

hey dan when i do the big 3 upgrade if needed i do it like u have it but, the only difference is. insted of the (-) from alternator to frame i put it straight to the batt terminal and one more 1/0 wire to the frame. but being that the alt isn't putting out 300 amps and your using 1/0 wire the way u have it will be fine


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

interesting stuff


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@May 27 2007, 03:52 PM~7988122
> *hey dan when i do the big 3 upgrade if needed i do it like u have it but, the only difference is. insted of the (-) from alternator to frame i put it straight to the batt terminal and one more 1/0 wire to the frame. but being that the alt isn't putting out 300 amps and your using 1/0 wire the way u have it will be fine
> *


... the big three is battery+ to alternator+, battery- to chassis, and engine block to chassis...

Doesn't the alternator- ground on the engine block?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Oh yeah, and I just did the big three on my 99 grand marquis... same exact engine. I still need to clean up the wiring (red wire) and switch to black zipties, but you get the idea.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

fuck my mmats amp smoked the trunk up when I installed it today. I bought it used on ebay last year and it sat around since then. i contacted mmats, hopefully I can send it to them and have it repaired fairly cheaply.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 27 2007, 04:58 PM~7988589
> *... the big three is battery+ to alternator+, battery- to chassis, and engine block to chassis...
> 
> Doesn't the alternator- ground on the engine block?
> *


yes, the alt grounds through the engine block, which is in turn bolted to the frame. so running a wire from the alt's mounting bolt, IS your engine block ground. there is no negative connection on the alternator


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 27 2007, 05:58 PM~7988589
> *... the big three is battery+ to alternator+, battery- to chassis, and engine block to chassis...
> 
> Doesn't the alternator- ground on the engine block?
> *


ya but the factory ground always sucks. its better to run it straight to the alternator mounting bolt straight to the battry ( -)


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 27 2007, 06:38 PM~7988787
> *fuck my mmats amp smoked the trunk up when I installed it today.  I bought it used on ebay last year and it sat around since then.  i contacted mmats, hopefully I can send it to them and have it repaired fairly cheaply.
> *


reparing amps is usually never cheap. might be better to go get a new amp. get a memphis cant go wrong. i have beat the snot out of mine and didn't even get hot. i could keep my hand on it the whole time. i might be able to fix the amp to. hit me up if u want me to take a look at it.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@May 27 2007, 07:12 PM~7989192
> *reparing amps is usually never cheap. might be better to go get a new amp. get a memphis cant go wrong. i have beat the snot out of mine and didn't even get hot. i could keep my hand on it the whole time. i might be able to fix the amp to. hit me up if u want me to take a look at it.
> *


mmats amps are monsters, no need to go to memphis  

the amp was probably doa or dying when he got it off ebay


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 27 2007, 08:20 PM~7989233
> *mmats amps are monsters, no need to go to memphis
> 
> the amp was probably doa or dying when he got it off ebay
> *


yes I'm very saddened by todays events.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 27 2007, 07:36 PM~7989299
> *yes I'm very saddened by todays events.
> *


 :yessad: 

so what bout them other amps you had laying around..get any of them to work?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 27 2007, 08:41 PM~7989310
> *:yessad:
> 
> so what bout them other amps you had laying around..get any of them to work?
> *


the McIntosh is a 4 channel, as is the autotek. All the others are small 2 channel amps.
Randy's gonna let me use his old Punch amp until I figure out what I'm doing with the MMATS.


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

u can use a 4 channel. just put 1 sub to 2 chanles (bridges)


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@May 27 2007, 09:16 PM~7989428
> *u can use a 4 channel. just put 1 sub to 2 chanles (bridges)
> *


ya I know but it seems gay, like something Ian would do, if he werent in the house napping


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

shit i ran 6 12's off of a 2 channel. :biggrin: 4 were single coil and the other 2 were dvc


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

ian... with house shoes on... installing and bridging an amp while checkin on the neighbor cam periodicly... ahahah thats a funny pic in my head


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:







> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@May 27 2007, 07:28 PM~7989700
> *ian... with house shoes on... installing and bridging an amp while checkin on the neighbor cam periodicly... ahahah thats a funny pic in my head
> *


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*I have a question about the Big three you Guys talk about, when i was having a problem with my Car not charging i upgraded a few things, ended up just being my battery :uh: , anyway here's the way it's hooked up now, From the battery(+) I have a 1/0 going from the battery into this junction block in the Picture







, From this junction block i have a 1/0 wire going to my alternator, On the battery(+) i have another 1/0 going to the trunk for my Amps, and a 4 Gauge to my starter. 

Now for Ground, The alternator grounds to the block with the connecting bracket right? 
On the Battery(-) i have a 1/0 going to the Frame(chassi) of the Car, I have another 1/0 going from the battery(-) to the engine block and a 8 gauge tuff wire going from the battery(-) to the right hand side fender(sheet metal) Is all this o.k for that Big Three you Guys talk about or should i change anything? Thanks, it's my first time learning about the big three term. *


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

can i get a crash coarse on a big 3 upgrade?
what are the advantages


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_...?TID=73496&PN=1


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@May 27 2007, 08:20 PM~7989233
> *mmats amps are monsters, no need to go to memphis
> 
> the amp was probably doa or dying when he got it off ebay
> *


ya i agree


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 31 2007, 03:47 PM~8017512
> *http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_...?TID=73496&PN=1
> *


oO i see..


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

any updates :dunno:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 27 2007, 04:58 PM~7988589
> *... the big three is battery+ to alternator+, battery- to chassis, and engine block to chassis...
> 
> Doesn't the alternator- ground on the engine block?
> *


for the alternator ground, unscrew one of the bolts that mounts the alternator to the engine block stick it through the eye of your ring terminal, then screw it back down... take the other end, and bolt in down to another section of the body/chassis of the car.


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

Is this a 98 Scion TC?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jun 19 2007, 06:49 PM~8136523
> *Is this a 98 Scion TC?
> *


No. But I did get the amp back from MMATS today, and with properly wired speakers, it sounds pretty decent. At least inside the car. I'd like to do a blowthrough and see what it sounds like then :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

pics of the install yet?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 19 2007, 08:39 PM~8137154
> *pics of the install yet?
> *


maybe tomorrow. I still have some tidying up to do. It's not much to look at anyway, just a bunch of off the shelf shit


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

you can still make it look nice tho :twak: lol


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

picspics!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

like I said, nothing special.. still need to do some highs though...

It's hard to tell but the amp board is at an angle...


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

no room for pumps? :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 20 2007, 10:02 PM~8144411
> *no room for pumps? :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


I might be able to find room for a 5 gallon tank and a viair 400 though :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 20 2007, 10:26 PM~8144550
> *I might be able to find room for a 5 gallon tank and a viair 400 though :biggrin:
> *


nice, or just trade it to me :biggrin:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 20 2007, 08:26 PM~8144550
> *I might be able to find room for a 5 gallon tank and a viair 400 though :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@May 27 2007, 04:01 PM~7988612
> *Oh yeah, and I just did the big three on my 99 grand marquis... same exact engine. I still need to clean up the wiring (red wire) and switch to black zipties, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...


lol, it's like an engine map.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 20 2007, 06:38 PM~8143975
> *like I said, nothing special..  still need to do some highs though...
> 
> It's hard to tell but the amp board is at an angle...
> ...


i see wires :nono:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU COULD NOT MOVE THAT GROUND OVER A BIT. WOULDA CAME ABOUT ALOT NICER, BUT GOOD JOB


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

it's in the trunk of my daily driver fools....who's ever gonna see it except the guy stealing it?


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

ya...it really looks like crap....If you want I can come over and do another gangsta install like I did on my car..... :cheesy:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Should ground it straight back on the back seat framing instead of to the left. Just an idea.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

a least the shit is mounted down securely. I see cars all the time with amps and speakers boxes just flying around in the trunk, lol


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 22 2007, 04:24 PM~8157377
> *a least the shit is mounted down securely. I see cars all the time with amps and speakers boxes just flying around in the trunk, lol
> *


true!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jun 20 2007, 09:02 PM~8144411
> *no room for pumps? :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


plenty of space for pumps and batts


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jun 22 2007, 07:15 PM~8157334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that idea.. if my amp for the highs doesnt end up getting placed there I might do that. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 22 2007, 10:28 PM~8158268
> *plenty of space for pumps and batts
> *


Must have missed the part where I said it's a daily driver, lol. Besides, one of my other cars already has batteries and pumps..  :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 22 2007, 10:09 PM~8158438
> *Must have missed the part where I said it's a daily driver, lol.  Besides, one of my other cars already has batteries and pumps..    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


just lettin him know that the space was there if u wanted teh juice


----------



## crushedmonte420 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 27 2007, 06:40 PM~7989516
> *ya I know but it seems gay, like something Ian would do, if he werent in the house napping
> *


its def louder if u bridge it. it would be like usin a 2 channel amp if u put 2 channels 2 each sub


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crushedmonte420_@Jun 28 2007, 10:10 PM~8197633
> *its def louder if u bridge it. it would be like usin a 2 channel amp if u put 2 channels 2 each sub
> *


the mmats is a mono channel class D high current amp


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 28 2007, 10:14 PM~8197662
> *the mmats is a mono channel class D high current amp
> *


How many ohms are your subs? If they are dual 4 ohm subwoofers you can wire em down to one ohm and get all the power your amp can put out. :yes:
(thats assuming your amp has a one ohm load which im pretty sure it does.)


----------

